# Mouse Not Working When Xp Starts



## ATOMIC_ORION (Nov 13, 2007)

G'DAY LADIES AND GENTS..GOT A WEE PROBLEM..MY USB OPTICAL MOUSE JUST DECIDED TO CALL IT QUITS..WOULD NOT START WHEN XP BOOTS UP,GOT NO POWER, NO RED OPTICAL LASER LIGHT AT BASE OF MOUSE..ONLY WHEN I UN-PLUG THE USB CABLE OF SAID MOUSE FROM BACK OF TOWER,THEN RE-PLUG IT..VOILA! IT WORKS!..THIS METHOD WORKS EVERY TIME,BUT A RIGHT PAIN IN THE **** THO. FUNNY THAT.CHECKED TO SEE IF ANY ERRORS IN DEVICE MANAGER-NONE.CHECKED EVENT LOG VIEWER FOR ERRORS-NONE.I'VE EVEN DOWNLOADED UP TO DATE USB OPTICAL MICE SOFTWARE-DIDN'T WORK.BEEN SEARCHIN THE NET FOR ANY ANSWERS..NO AVAIL..SO IF SOMEONE COULD SHED SOME LIGHT ON MY USB MOUSE..I'D GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY IDEAS/FIX.:4-dontkno


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Sadly your mouse may be very ill and not repairable. 

Replacement being the only option. 

If you have a lot of USB devices plugged in this will not help though. Try unplugging high powered USB devices printers scanners and cameras.

You could try a Powered USB hub, but personally, I'de look towards a new mouse.

Please note, as in e-mails using CAPITALS except for abreviations etc. in a forum is considered shouting.

hth

Ceri


----------



## ATOMIC_ORION (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry if i offended anyone with CAPS,first time posting here.yeah,a replacement would be the last resort ceri, but was hoping if there was a workaround cos the mouse seems to be working fine once its reconnected.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe open the case and make sure its dust free. Sometimes dust can do strange things to a computer. Also maybe use the mouse on another computer or try another mouse to see if its a mouse problem or something else.


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

It might also be worth checking if the mouse behaves better when plugged into a different USB slot - the slot itself may be faulty.


----------

